# Andre Lotterer Rocks an Audi TT RS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For you guys who follow Le Mans Andre Lotterer needs no introduction but for those who don't follow racing as closely Lotterer is is part of the 'Youth in 24' rookie squad that took 2nd place this year at the 24 Hours of Le Mans. The German born Lotterer races most of the season in Japan and thus lives in the far east but that hasn't swayed him in his choice of personal ride. We just went to his website to verify a fact and ran across his posting on his blog of his latest car... and we're jealous. Lotterer picked up a grey TT RS coupe for runs around Tokyo. 










Check out Andre's website after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*.*

ummm.....I'm not feeling that front bumper


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

tcardio said:


> ummm.....I'm not feeling that front bumper


 Isn't that just the factory RS bumper?


----------

